# To have a buck or not?



## Faith Hope (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi!  We just bought our first goats a few days ago -- a 3-year-old alpine in milk and a nubian/alpine cross ready to be bred.

We are debating whether or not we should have a buck or just borrow one.  (We have the opportunity to purchase a 5-year old nubian buck; we also have a local farmer willing to loan out one of his bucks.)  What are the pros and cons of borrowing versus owning?  (I have heard a few, but I would like to hear more opinions both ways.)

Also, if I purchase my own buck, will I be able to use him to breed his daughters or will this cause problems?

Thanks!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 12, 2012)

Pros for owning your own buck: 
1. It's yours.  You know its condition, history, and personality.  Better chance of getting babies you like.
2.Company for boy babies, wethers and such.
3. No worry about getting buck and doe together on time, no running back and forth to breed if it doesn't take first time. 
4. No worries about bringing diseases home from breeder.

Cons for owning your own buck:
1.  It's yours.  You have the expense of feeding, fencing, etc.
2.  Separating from does you don't want bred, extra fencing, etc.
3. Some bucks have ...shall we say a bit of a smell.  Some just flat out stink, while in rut.


As for breeding back, it is called line-breeding if it works, inbreeding if it doesn't.  It is probably ok to do it one time, but keep in mind that while chances of getting the good points from the line will double each time, so will any faults.  Bad udders, bad feet, personality problems etc. all will be more likely to come through.  Not really a good practice in general.

We have 2 adult bucks, and two bucklings that will be kept.  We love our bucks personalities actually better than the does, and neither one of us minds the smell, so for us it is an easy decision, but every one has to make their own decisions based on your circumstances.  There is no right or wrong, and you can always change it which ever way you go.  You can always go buy one if you start out without, and you can always sell if you get one and it doesn't work out.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 12, 2012)

For 2 does, I would not own a buck.  We took 4 does back and forth to be bred last year.  This year, I own 2 bucks and will be breeding more like 10.  If you have a nearby farmer to breed with, pay him for the breeding.  It will save a lot of money.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought my buck only : becuase i wanted a closed herd, i am nutty about bringing something into my herd... I was like that raiseing chickens as well.. I had to put in seperate pens to keep any new goats away from the home herd, and i would not ever leave one of my does at any ones farm... , i do know a of few breeder who will do the driveway cover, but thats alot of running back and forth!

so i had to buy a buck, 

i am really glad i did..he has been alot of fun and i am learning a whole lot aboyt what Mr Stinky does for fun!!!!


----------



## hcppam (Jun 14, 2012)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> For 2 does, I would not own a buck.  We took 4 does back and forth to be bred last year.  This year, I own 2 bucks and will be breeding more like 10.  If you have a nearby farmer to breed with, pay him for the breeding.  It will save a lot of money.


X2 plus you need a pen mate for him, wether.


----------



## Faith Hope (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your input.  We keep waivering back and forth, but we will probably borrow the buck first.  We will see.


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Jun 21, 2012)

For your first year, I would definitely borrow one to start with.  I started out and grew all my does out for first year and had 21.  As to not have them bred too early or what not, I kept a buck far away from the farm.  Bringing my first one to the farm in late August.


----------



## Jackie365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Our buck can also be a pain, even though he isn't aggressive he is playful and strong. He tends to damage our fencing and push its limits more than the others.


----------



## wyche (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought my goats pregnant, just had 2 does and one buck, a couple Saturdays ago. Next is due next week and if I don't get a buck from her I will have to buy another, keep him company. Milk goats so I need to seperate, to keep from stinky milk. I thought about doin' the whole rent a stud thing, but it just seemed like a pain if I was going to have to keep does fresh and the closed heard thing. Once theyleave my place they ain't comin' back, nothin' personal. That was advice given to me by the folks I bought em' from and I thought it made good sense. It is a nice tidbit to give someone lookin' to buy some goats from you as well.


----------



## wyche (Jun 28, 2012)

Jackie365 said:
			
		

> Our buck can also be a pain, even though he isn't aggressive he is playful and strong. He tends to damage our fencing and push its limits more than the others.


Like toddlers?


----------

